# For Leeana and Wolf



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Dearest Leeana, In case you get home from school today and find that some of your posts have been deleted here is why. I talked to Mary Lou on the phone this morning after receiving some PMs from others. It seems that your new friend wolf is using your computer to post. The isp for where your Lovecoco messages come from is exactly the same as Wolfs. That means that they are coming from the same computer. Mary lou knows I am posting this here. Flame away all you folks that will say I have nothing better to do that rat out a forum member . I have recieved e mails and pms from people upset with me that I have given this child such a hard time. I guess I was so hard on her that she had to invent a friend in support of her. Im sorry Leeana that I have caused you such mental anguish that you needed to do this. [/SIZE]

Mary lou cant get to her computer right now, fresh painted floors Im told...... but I wanted all those who lovingly support Leeana to know what has been going on. It is likely that Mary lou will also deal with Leeana in her own way . Wolfs access will be denied as soon as ML can get to her computer again and I wanted you to know why. Fool us once shame on you....fool us twice shame on us.

Enouph is enouph, tomarrow will be different as lovecoco and Wolf would say.

Lyn


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Lyn,[/SIZE]

You're not the only one who was thinking "_yeah, right..._"






As I told another friend here, reminds me of back when I was a young teenager and thought I'd fool everyone into thinking the boobie fairy liked me but the tissue paper worked its way out the top of my blouse in band class. I learned a lesson that day, too.

And, before anyone flames Lyn, keep in mind she's only pointing out the truth of a situation. Also keep in mind her extreme generosity to another forum youth, in donating Lucky to StarMini's daughter, Jodi.

Jill


----------



## Marty (Dec 7, 2005)

OK Lyn I know, I know, I've been had.

Leanna is Wolf for what reason, I do not know.

Leanna, you did not need to invent a friend to support you.

You did have support here. Not a lot, sorry to say, but you did have some.

You're a kid, and kids make a lot of mistakes as so do adults.

I'm very sorry that this has been brought public.

I hope you are going to be ok.

You can pm me if you need to talk.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh Leanna - I was hoping this wasn't true. Many people, myself being one, stuck their neck out for you because we felt bad, this is definately a slap in our faces. I kind of understand why you did it...I know you so badly wanted to be respected by others on this board, but lying is certainly not the way to do it.

Just be yourself! I hope this all has a good outcome. I'm sure you're embarrassed about all this, but you can make it right and start over.

You do have my support and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 7, 2005)

I just think it's sad that a young person has to go this far to try to be accepted. I know some things haven't been right but I wish everyone could forgive and let her have another chance to stay with us and behave herself. I feel sorry for young people, it's a messed up time they're trying to live in. I know everyone has there own opinion, I'm entitled to mine. I wish I knew her personally so I could try to be of help to her.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2005)

I also feel bad for her. But, I think it's important the members know what happened. I haven't followed all her posts really but I remember what it was like to be a kid and to want "everyone" to like me. I think maybe if she just tells us she's sorry, almost everyone would understand. I think in one way or another, all of us who are now adults have "been there", haven't we?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm trying to understand but I'm sorry Lyn I just don't get it why you felt this was the best way to handle this.

I really think this could have waited for Mary Lou's paint to dry to counsel this young lady on her double identity and giving her the chance to do the mature and right thing and apologise for it. Public embarrassment and humiliation can be a powerful teacher but merciful and Christlike it is not.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I think that if she admits that she should not have done this that we all can accept her back and offer support...... I didnt do this to be ugly, thats not my nature and not my intent. Honesty is imperative when you seek respect. I am willing to have her stay on the forum if she will stop lying and also stop pointing out how mean we are to her. That will get her farther than making up someone to give her a glowing report for us all to read. Let the real people in to your life Leeana like Kay and horsepee. These people are there and willing to help if you let them. Better some real experts that a makebelieve friend.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 7, 2005)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I am willing to have her stay on the forum if she will stop lying and also stop pointing out how mean we are to her. Lyn[/SIZE]
> 515030[/snapback]
> ​



Now dang it Lyn since when is this your decision. I have tried very hard to accept you for who you are and overlook many things to do so but I find this to be just plain mean spirted. I think when you have had a chance to reflect on it you might find you'll be as embarrassed for your actions as I am.

Not going to argue and debate you about it, you do what you want to whomever you want and that's probably not going to ever change. Said my peace and won't address this thread again.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Shirley This post doesnt make me merciless and unChrist-like..... Leeana and I have been round and round in private..... Mary lou and I talked about this on the phone. Not letting others here know perpetuates the lie. She is welcome to appologize and play by the rules. When you post untruth on this or any other forum in an effort to get sympathy and accolades from others that just isnt right. Its not what this board is about. I know you disagree with me about this. Im not name calling or throwing stones just pointing out that in spite of all we have done and said we were being duped again. Maybe it doesnt matter to some wether stories here are true or not.... it does to many.[/SIZE]

Flame me if you need to... im sure there will be others who wont.

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Dec 7, 2005)

hi its kay and Fran (ohhorsepee) is here with me. I want Leean to know that we are sincere about helping her. I do feel very sad that all this had to happen but I dont think its right to blame Lyn for it. Lyn and Rabbit both took alot of heat for being hard on Leean and they were right.

Marty im trying to call you!


----------



## Frankie (Dec 7, 2005)

Maybe she will let us know for sure.

but,



> I do know both Wolf and LoveCoCo comes from the same Internet provider


There is a difference in knowing it is the same Internet Provider,,,,,,,,,and the same computer, that is mentioned earlier in the thread.

I am on MSN, so is everyone else on MSN, me??????

Just asking to clarify, facts important in these type threads.


----------



## shane (Dec 7, 2005)

I ONLY SOUSED IT WHEN SHE SIGNED HER NAME ON "WOLFS" COMPUTER,I THINK THAT EVERYONE HERE HAS TRIED TO HELP LEEANA AT SOME STAGE AND GET SNIPPY REPLIES BACK, ITS A SHAME THAT SOMEONE CANT EXCEPT CRITICISM VERY WELL, LEAANA I THINK YOU SHOULD COME BACK AND APOLOGIZE TO THE PEOPLE WHO WERE GENUINELY TRYING TO HELP YOU IN THE PAST,IF YOU ARE OLD ENOUGH TO THINK OF INVENTING A DIFFERENT NAME FOR YOUR SELF YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND EXCEPT THE FLAMES FOR YOUR ACTIONS,IF YOU DECIDE NOT TO COME BACK I WISH YOU CAN LOOK INTO YOUSELF AND COME UP WITH THE RIGHT ANSWER


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Shirley I wanted you to also know that in no way was I deciding wether Leeana should stay or go.... I was merely expressing my feelings about lying on the board if she would be herself as Mary lou said it I would be willing to keep reading her posts and helping where I could. We grow to be a family of sorts here, a community of trust developes. When people abuse that trust it makes it harder to hold it for everyone. Leeana is only 17 and I know she can get it together. Kay and Fran are great people hope she takes them up on their offer of friendship and help.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

I got a PM< from someone that knows this to be true. Wolfs name really is not even Katie and also, Leeana gave her own proof.... here is is on Desirees post. Wolf is the author of the post and it is signed Leeana, 


Wolf Yesterday, 09:37 PM Post #20 

 

 


Addiction Free

 

 


Group: Members


Posts: 11


Joined: 4-December 05


Member No.: 3411

 

 

 


QUOTE


Ashley Posted Today, 06:08 PM 


QUOTE


Then when its 2 you can drive it and get it trained ext. 

 

 

 

 

 


It should not be drove before it is 3. 

 

 

 


She could still show it in halter and start it in ground driving though.

 

 


Leeana 


The person that really owns Brightys name is Nicol


Here is the real Wolf farm info page.


http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/horse.../farm50483.html


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 7, 2005)

Carolyn, I think what ML meant was that the IP address was the same address. They used to call it the dotted quad and it has a series of numbers separated by periods were identical.

Lyn, I think it's great for people to be able to address their feelings here about a great many things, agreeing with eachother or not. I just don't relate to publically humilating someone unless it is the very last straw, especially a kid. I'm not making excuses for this young lady, it's wrong what she did no matter how you look at it--agreed.

I'm sad she felt it was necessary to defend and try to give herself credibility using a pseudo identity but I do think the courtesy to apologise for it and make it right should have been extended *before* taking it into your own hands.

We have had numerous pleas here to quit beating up on each other because the advice has not been welcomed. I've feared for a lot of forum horses and animals here because of some very alarming posts but no one can make anyone do what they think is right for another's pet. I could continue to rag on you for making puppies and if you noticed I been good and not done that for a very long time. I don't have to be happy about it though, do I?








If you and Fizz took flak for it, so? You both are confident enough in yourselves and shouldn't worry if some don't agree or you don't get through to every youth who won't heed your advice. In the end, being right won't make one whit of difference, but your kindness and mercy will long be remembered and may even outlive you.

Sorry I got a little worked up but these types of things make the forum unnessessarily unpleasant and don't need to always be made public to affect change in someone's behaviour.


----------



## Crossbuck Farms (Dec 7, 2005)

I really have not been active on the forum as of late due to my dad's health but he is better. I think she is kid that just wants to be accepted. However there rules that must followed on a forum. I guess her biggest complaint is nobody liked her. I see nothing wrong with creating an imaginary friend.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Shirley for calming down..... I have noticed and I appreciate you not ragging on my breeding puppies.... I have tried privately to get Leeana to be upfront to no avail. I was so happy when it seemed she finally was getting some help and friendship she needed. I did a similar thing at 15 in highschool.... i was a geeky choir girl...the preachers kid.... no exciting life. I told my peers that I was going to get to ride my horse in the rose parade... ( I know far fetched when you live in NY) one of them showed up at my door on New Years day because of course no one believed my story..... Moral is dont lie in the first place and you wont have to be embarased later. I understand why she did it.... I just want her to acknoledge (sp) that we would accept her for who she is and help her... IF and that is a big IF this story is real then I appologize to leeana and Katie, Kate or Nicol or whoever Wolf is but , there are people that really know this farm and because some of them are also youth here are afraid to put it out there that they know for fear they will get blasted for sour grapes. Please people old and young, be yourselves, some will love you some wont but at least be real with us![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Jess P (Dec 7, 2005)

I am very hurt that this person did this. Lying to us, fooling us just so she can feel better. I am sorry, but shame on you.

I still welcome you here, but I doubt I will have much trust in you.


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 7, 2005)

yes, i never meant to be rude and i dont think i am a rude person, but that is why i left the message i left on "their" original message. i would never purposely offend anyone.



i never meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 7, 2005)

Hence folks, when attempting to give advice when its sought, and then the person gets "uppity", you carry on to another thread. I have read all of the threads involved and sat on my fingers and bit my lip..I considered the source. Yes it's a young person, but that is no excuse..what if it was an older person, what would the excuse be.

Go Lyn...and all ...keep up with the advice, but if it gets too childish, be the better person and let someone else slap their heads on the keyboard.






Sometimes people just like to hear themselves talk OMG..Is that a mirror on my screen???

Kim


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Dec 7, 2005)

If this is true, Im sorry she felt the need to resort to that. I wouldnt have guessed it. I went back & read some of the threads. I found differences in spelling, grammer, & vocabulary so Im still having trouble believing it.

I guess Ill have to wait to see what happens.




Either way, this is pretty sad...


----------



## Relic (Dec 7, 2005)

Shame on Leeana for making up fairy tales and good for Lyn for standing up. l don't think it's very nice to get dubbed when everyone was doing there best to help her with her horses and some tried very hard. l even emailed a youth member to help her out seeing as sometimes teens listen better to other teens instead of an adult. But l guess no one had the advice she was seeking regardless of how or who it came from public or private. Shame when someone her age wants the respect and advice from people then goes whinning about her age and how adults think they are know it all's when they don't say what she wants to hear. But regardless l've been watching her webpage and she has made some changes about her knowledge in wording and mistakes for the better so somewhere along the line something is getting through to her or someone. JMHO


----------



## Sonya (Dec 7, 2005)

I suppose my response was innappropriate, so I've decided to edit.


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]God says "Forgive each other as I forgive you". [/SIZE]

Leanna, I'm sure it was just a mistake, and everyone makes mistakes. I hope you come back to the forum. Just remember that were all here to help you and if you get some negative feed back, which you will at times....try not to take it to heart ok?


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I certainly would not want anything to happen to Leeana but in light of all the deception I found out this morning, truth on this board has become very important to me. I know people are feeling I am too hardnosed. I have tried to comunicate alone with her.... Lots of people were being led to believe yet another story. I was a psych nurse, I understand teenage feelings.... I also know that teenagers need to be held accountable. Go back and read the thread started by Midnight about wanting another horse. Read Wolfs posts and see who signed more than one of them under the authorship of Wolf. These are not rash accuastions. If we dont hold people accountable for what they present here then the forum looses its value, at least that is my opinion.If course I can forgive. A mistake is when you accidentally misspell your name....This took some planing. Leeana, I hope you read this and know that we still welcome you but please be straight with us and be yourself.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Ashley (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I must agree with Fordneys hubby. Smart man!

I also agree with Triggy.

That said I will not add my opinon to this topic.


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I do agree with you Lyn....yes it probably was thought out but she made a mistake and has to deal with the consequences now. We have all done something in the past that we are not proud of. My husband and I call them "stupid mistakes". (No offense to you Leanna! Just what WE call them). You live and learn from your mistakes.[/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Dec 7, 2005)

fordney PLEASE EDIT your post. that is a horrible thing to put out there. i feel sure leeann is probably still reading this forum. I am trying to get ahold of her by phone but have had no luck yet.

no one wishes anyone bad but people do have to be held accountable for what they do.

I feel sure that leeann and wolf are one and the same. I dont think you can sign your name to someone elses post if you arent that person. It would be like lyn posting under kaykay.

I for one would welcome leeann back with open arms. i do remember how hard it was to be a teenager!!!

Leeann pls call me!!!

Kay


----------



## Fred (Dec 7, 2005)

The only thing I can say is unless you have absolute 100% proof NEVER EVER

accuse anyone of lying. I also think it could have been handled much better.

Humiliation is NOT christian! That being said it doesn't matter if its an adult or

youngster treat each other as you would wish to be treated. IMO Linda B


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 7, 2005)

Jill had to say while it isnt about this thread you crack me up the boobie fairy and did you know there is a song called the boob fairy didnt come for me


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Dec 7, 2005)

Fred said:


> The only thing I can say is unless you have absolute 100% proof NEVER EVER
> 
> accuse anyone of lying.  I also think it could have been handled much better.
> 
> ...


I think it has allready been proved!!!

I dont see why we need to bring religion into this!!

And us people on the forum NEED to know the truth!!

Gage


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, she obviously has not read this thread as she has just posted on the main Forum- apparently it is not her and we are pretty horrible for suggesting it was


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I've known Lyn for years and she is a good person. My gosh, she was ready to give a colt to the other very controversial forum member!!! I don't think she made this post to humiliate but to let people know what was up and to stand up for us as a group. The way we learn as we grow up is by sometimes having to be called accountable for our mistakes. [/SIZE]

Also, the more we drag this on w/out LoveCoco saying her piece or even simply "sorry, I made a mistake" (and we all make them!), is probably making this all the harder on her.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2005)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Jill had to say while it isnt about this thread you crack me up the boobie fairy and did you know there is a song called the boob fairy didnt come for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Lisa! I only needed to wait awhile and the boobie fairy did come eventually come and spend some time with me! I actually wish my boobies were less bountiful right now, pretty ironic!!!


----------



## minicount (Dec 7, 2005)

Dearest Lynn,

I took the time and went through the previous post made by Wolf, if you would have done the same before lighting your torch you would have noticed that they do not appear at all to be one in the same person.

Here is her (Wolf) first post,

Posted on: Dec 5 2005, 09:55 PM

_ Hi, my name is Kate._

Leeana (lovecoco) was taking a look at one of my geldings a couple days ago and gave me this site and i promised to check it out.

I am Kate

Here is some info on me.

Im 31 years old and have a 2 year old son named Kevin. We have 21 minis currently (most are Buckeroo bloodlines, rest are rescues or regular AMHR minis).

I have been in the mini world since i was about 9 years old. Breeding, Showing, Rescueing. Name it and we do it.

Tommarow i get to go over to Leeana's house and spend a day with her mini's. We have been talking and she invited me over for a day, i plan to give her some show tips and have some fun with her mini's and work with them as much as i can. Just give some training tips and share some of my knowlege. I really look forward to meeting her and getting to know some of you as well.

Katie

Also in the _ONE AND ONLY _time Wolf's post ended in Leeana not Kate in the next post, she (wolf) stated that she was cut off and then went on to clarify something that she thought Leena meant to say.

Post in question:

_She could still show it in halter and start it in ground driving though._

Leeana

Following post ONE MINUTE laterbolding and underlining done by me)

*To continue* my post still figuring out how to use this

Leeana probaly ment show in halter when it was two.

Kate [/i]

Now this coupled with the fact that Mary Lou _*DID NOT*_ say that Love Coco and Wolf were one in the same what she said was this:

_I do not know all that went on but I do know both Wolf and LoveCoCo comes from the same Internet provider.. BUT it is an AOL user and many mambers can have the same IP number.. SO I COULD BE WRONG!!!_

Anymore when I read a couple of posters replies the TV commercial for Sprint or Verison comes to mind, the one that has the teenage girl in a cheerleader outfit yapping away and says "your not conceited, just honest".


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]You are all welcome to your opinions. If Nicol, who is the owner of Wolf farm would like to clear this all up I would be glad to admit that I am wrong. I will humbly appologise to Leeana AND Wolf publicly and privately.I have been lied to alot in the last couple of weeks. Mini count go back and read midnight stars thread again and see that leeanas name was signed not once but twice on Wolfs thread. I doesnt really matter anymore does it.... those who believe , believe and those that still want to portray me as the evil step mother will continue to do that. I am just sick to death of the deception here.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 7, 2005)

Lyn

I do not at all support the way you are handling this. Shirley is absolutely right. This is a child and public humiliation is NOT an adult way of handling an issue like this.

This makes me ashamed to be a part of this forum which has recently turned into a paranoid lynch mob.

And NOW we find out that the lynch mob may be mistaken in their accusation.

Shame on all of you who participated.

This is not the way I'd want my child treated, whether she lied or not.

LEANNA, I am so sorry that this has happened to you. Please have the grace and compassion to forgive some of those who have overreacted. I may not always agree with your posts and you may not approve of mine, but you didn't deserve this humiliation.


----------



## minicount (Dec 7, 2005)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Mini count go back and read midnight stars thread again and see that leeanas name was signed not once but twice on Wolfs thread. I doesnt really matter anymore does it.... those who believe , believe and those that still want to portray me as the evil step mother will continue to do that. I am just sick to death of the deception here.[/SIZE]Lyn
> 
> 515291[/snapback]
> ​


Thank you Lynn I did, now I think you need to because I still come up with only one signed Leena not Wolf.

It is not a matter of "who are you going to believe" but rather a fact verses rumor and innuendo. Gossip and rumors hold the same place as deception with me.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2005)

EDITED: See my next post

Leeana


----------



## kaykay (Dec 7, 2005)

hi leeana!

if this is all false then i am the first to apologize. But i still dont understand this. wolf farm is the one that had the gelding you said you were thinking of buying. Kate is one and the same person according to you and wolf's posts. Yet their webpage says Nicol is the owner of wolf farm. Im so confused!

would love it if you would call so we could chat a minute

Kay


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 7, 2005)

Leeana, I've given you a word or 2 the past few days on this board but I for one am glad to see you post today and sooo glad you are OK.


----------



## Jess P (Dec 7, 2005)

Please accept my apology, Leeana.

I am a part of another forum and there was a huge problem on it yesterday, so I have low tolerance right now.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

Wolf Farm

Stockport, Ohio

Wolf Farm Has Quality Percherons and Miniature horses for sale.

Located in Stockport, OH 45786 (map it)

Click the Name/Photo For Details or Full-sized Photos

Wolf Farm Diane, Black And White Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 1,500 (Price is Firm)

Diane is a one stop horse. You can do anything with her!!!! One show stopper in the ring. She does showmanship, obstical,halter,color class winning every time!!! did costume like it was nothing!! Shown by a 6 yr old boy. She will make anyone happy. so willing but just as calm for even the littlest ones!! she will make one heck of a mini performance horse. will start her to cart in the spring and loves to jump. she just will do everything

(details)

Wolf Farm Nickers, Black Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 700 (Price is Firm)

Nickers has a lot of potential. Real cute , nice mover. ready to start doing anything you want.

(details)

Wolf Farm Charlie, Bay Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 500 (Price is Firm)

Charlie would make a great starter horse for anyone. pet quality mini and nice boy. Real cute!!

(details)

Wolf Farm Davey, Black Percheron For Sale in Ohio

$ 700 (Price is Firm)

Davey is a tank of a boy!!! I don't think that he will be very tall but he will make it up with sheer size and girth. Nice mover and the BEST temperment you could ask for.Great feet and conformation.

(details)

Wolf Farm Donnie, Black Percheron For Sale in Ohio

$ 900 (Price is Firm)

Donnie is a VERY nice stud weanling!!!! He will be a show stopper and big. Beautiful head, legs, total conformation package with great personality to boot!!!

(details)

Wolf Farm Danny, Black Percheron For Sale in Ohio

$ 700 (Price is Firm)

Danny is a really nice yearling gelding that is ready to learn anything. He is conformatonally correct and a nice guy!! will be close to 17 hands.

(details)

Wolf Farm Menehuni, Chestnut Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 700 (Price is Firm)

Menehuni is a very correct weanling that will be puddy in your hands!! Ready to start you off on a great show year!!! nice moving and looking gelding!!

(details)

Wolf Fram Hawk Eye, Liver Chestnut Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 700 (Price is Firm)

Hawk eye is a nice looking and moving fellow! He would make a great driving mini for anyone!! He has 2 blue eyes.

(details)

Wolf Farm Brighty, Liver Chestnut Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 1,000 (Price is Firm)

Brighty is a wonderful little guy. My favorite on on the farm!! He is a beautiful Liver Chestnut gelding with a blaze and 2 blue eyes that jump out at you. He won Grand and Reserve champion Halter Gelding and succeded in winning showmanship and obstical. Shown by an 8 yr old girl. He has started cart training and is driving beautifully!!

(details)

Wolf Farm Maestro, Black Miniature For Sale in Ohio

$ 1,250 (Price is Firm)

Maestro is a wonderful little stallion who has proved himself this year!! Grand and reserve junior stallion halter.First in liberty and has started to drive. this little guy will do anything without being "studdy". Would make a great herd sire or show stopper for any barn!!!!

(details)

Jesse, Sorrel Appaloosa For Sale in Ohio

$ 500 (Price is Firm)

Jesse is a great broodmare. she has already produce one flashy paint baby!! She has a lot of pickup and go. she has been started under saddle western and english. would make a great contest horse. experienced riders only she is still green

(details)

Wolf Farm Reva, Bay Holsteiner/percheron Cross For Sale in Ohio

$ 1,500 (Price is Firm)

Reva has a great potential for a life as a performance horse. she has great movement great conformation and great attitude. easy to handle and deal with. upto date on all worming and shots. she has great feet. her mother is a 16.1 hand black percheron mare and her dad is a grey holsteiner stallion.

(details)

Contact this Seller, Nicol thompson

Daytime Phone: 740-749-3132

Evening Phone:

(Please Call 9AM - 9PM Local Time)

Ask for: Brian or Elaine Whalin

Or you can send email to the seller.

You can collect your own infomation. Im done with this thread.

Lyn


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 7, 2005)

I am with Lyn all the way on this. I thought it was suspicious from the first post, and I think my suspicions have been confirmed.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2005)

I was just on the phone with KayKay and didnt have the heart to tell her. I hope she will not hold that agianst me, i am just not good at explaining something like this over the phone. Kay, i was trying so hard to try to tell you ...i just didnt have it in me so i want to say it here. You are so nice and i cry as i write this, knowing how badly i have acted.

I am sorry (mostly for myself) to admit that i did make up the name Wolf and post. I know that i have to be a really horriable person to do that after having so many people understand so many things lately and put up with me. I just dont have the heart to continue with this. It is just so hard being beat down day after day and post after post and not being able to. I just wanted people to know that i do not mistreat my mini's and animals and that i am not a bad person or stupid person. I know that some will not forgive me for i have done, i know many will not actually. I have just caused far to much trouble and dont feel like i belong here on the forum, you guys are just such great people ...i do nothing but cause you all anger and frustration.

I am so VERY sorry though to all the people who were with me to disapoint them. I thought about it after getting off the phone with Kay and realized that its really just not worth it to be 'wanted and brought into' this forum and to do what i have done. Its just so hard to be at a forum and be completely blocked out of the picture.

When i posted on here earlier i ws scared to death to tell everyone. But to quote the bible "the truth will set you free" or at least i am hoping. I just did not want to disapoint everyone on here ..which i obviously did.

I can only hope that my appology will be accepted and i can move on and hang my head in shame for a while probaly ..but come back and try to earn my acceptance agian. I know most of you know what it was like to be young and i know some of you did some things such as this when you were younger ...but i am 17. I thought i was maturing some over the past week or two but this really proved to myself that i am still the same old Leeana at heart. That is a real let down to myself. I might be off the board for a couple days, this was a real blow here. I really cannot beleive that i would do something like this, this is something that has really got me down.

Lyn & others, thank you for bringing this up ..i am actually glad that someone caught me ..this is something that can even change a persons life, like mine today. What i did was wrong and i would do anything to change it.

I will be back in a matter of days, this will just take me a while.

Leeana


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Dec 7, 2005)

Lyn,

I have keep quiet but I knew Wolf and Leeana were one and the same pretty much from the start because of the spelling errors (too strange that they would misspell the same exact words like alot, enough and tomorrow - dead giveaways)

I had searched that image of the horse for sale that she posted and found the Wolf Farm earlier so I knew that Kate (Katie) was not the owner of the gelding she asked about. Also how many people sign/say their name is Kate one day and then Katie the next. KAtie/Kate always sidestepped answering any requests for visits or calls - I have a website - I would certainly let people know about it and welcome them to visit especially on a forum such as this if only to make new friends - can't hurt her mini business either! The other strange item was about boarding out all her minis (21 of them?) and no mention of her percherons.

I believe she needs to be responsible and own up and feel sadden that she continues with this charade. We all make mistakes, they just need to be faced, apologized for, fix what you can and go on. Of course, she is still welcome on the forum, I think being caught out and embarrassed is enough punishment, The most important thing is to learn from mistakes - I'm sure it will take some time for people to trust in what she says for awhile but that is another life lesson I hope she learns.

Leeana I have always enjoyed reading about you and your horses, you truly love them it is apparent in your posts I believe most everyone is willing to forgive and forget.

I wrote and posted while Leena posted - so I am editing to say I am proud of her for admitting and owning up to this. Leena,taking responsibility for your actions is a step towards maturity so don't despair and give up - growing up is hard especially learning to do the right thing instead of the easy thing. Please don't leave the forum - I know criticism can be hard and seem unending but many people enjoy and care about you and your minis.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you leeana for being honest. That is very grown up of you. I want you to stay here....keep sharing and posting. It could never be worse than this right? I had just had it this morning with the other lies as well. Im sorry that it seemed harsh. I was a hardheaded but lonely girl too. This wasnt ment to humiliate you only to get you to realize that we really did know the truth... Its hard to effectively keep a lie going. I know. as a tweenager I was the queen of lies.... like I posted on this thread earlier. Please let Kay and Fran come to visit..... they are really nice people. Maybe when I bring my mares to Steel I can stop by too. I have to go right thru Sandusky. You have proved to be a good hearted girl.Thank you again. We really do like you...LEEANA, not the leeana you wanted us to see., the Leeana you are.[/SIZE]




Lyn


----------



## Mini_Bre (Dec 7, 2005)

Leeana,

I am sorry you felt you had to create another name just because you feel you weren't being accepted. You have received many flames but you should not take them to heart and you should only think of them as a learning experience. The only thing that matters at the end of the day is if you think you are a good person not if everyone else does. And evidently you do need to work on getting more mature as do we all even some adults but I am sure under all this you are a good person just like every one else on the forum.

However it will take some time for you to earn peoples trust again. But you have to be accountable for your actions.

Bre


----------



## New_Image (Dec 7, 2005)

Leeana I just cought this thred, that is a very big appology you gave and it should not go un accepted by any one. 

People - go easy, She didnt murder her mother OK? Stop pounding her into the ground, shes only human, you, me, your aunt, my sister, your cousin, we have all done stupid things. We do by nature. And NOT just as a child or teen.

Leeana, all is forgiven by me, you didnt commit a huge crime, dont be so hard on yourself but thankyou for the appology and it was nessacary.

However I personally dont agree with this being posted. It should have been between ML and Leeana and it should have been brought to the forums attention BY ML or Leenana. But who am I to say other wise, Leeana herself just said she was ok with it being posted.

Leeana, the important thing is to learn from and recognize your mistakes. And want to know the truth? When I very first came to this forum I felt the need for whatever reason to post as my sister a few times






I dont know why! But if you look back at one of my first posts I messed up and some one said "What bla bla and bla bla are the same person?" I then wondered why I even did that, I mean the real reason behind it, it was pointless, I think I just liked being 2 people. "My sister" only posted a few times though. I never announced that to every one and who ever rembers and said something has most likley completly forgotten.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 7, 2005)

This is for Leeanna,

While I do not approve of much of these antics, being a teacher makes me intolerant of some things. I wholey believe that you do belong here. I believe that you need to learn and read and maybe ask questions after you have thought it out. This little game came at a bad time in our forum and that won't make it any easier for any of us. I think that I am very willing to believe you want help and you want to learn. I pray that you will take KayKay and Maxine up on their offers of help and fun. No one wants to be hard on you. I think we all want to protect you and the horses as well. I for one identify with you in many ways.

I want to commend you on your honesty. I know that was probably the hardest post for you to write. I am glad you came clean. I am sorry that you felt you had to justify yourself, by creating another person. That makes me feel sad. Next time you need a friend talk to the people here that support you. Please PM or e-mail me any time you just need to talk.

To the others who read on here, this kind of thing is a cry for help. A cry for acceptance and maybe just a cry for what ever reason. WE all know some history of Leeanna. I don't think we can just forget. But maybe for the sake of Leeanna and her horses we can forgive and help her where she needs it most.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Dec 7, 2005)

I knew something was fishy....but figured I'd keep my mouth shut for fear of inserting my foot there





Leanna, you have broken the trust of many members of this forum. It is not going to be easy to regain. From what I see, you truly love and care about your horses, but don't have enough experience to properly care for them and you are 'in over your head'. I know it hurts to get 'flamed' but believe me when I say that the people here dont do it for no reason.

Being 17 is tough, I know, cause I am also 17. But being that age, it is expected of me to be able to act as mature as an adult. The people on this forum don't discriminate against age. If you can conduct yourself in a mature manner, You will get that kind of treatment in return.

I guess this whole thing is very frustrating to me, because I don't want the youth of this forum to be viewed like this.





Ashley


----------



## Sonya (Dec 7, 2005)

Leanna - I'm glad you posted and appologized. We all make mistakes. I don't think you should leave the forum....I know you wanted to be accepted and liked... (who dosesn't - even us adults) and you are! I like you and accept you for who you are. I have no hard feelings towards anyone on this board. I know if I come here with a problem and need help there will always be someone to help and I know the same stands for you...

now...Jill...that Boobie Fairy story was halirous...!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Leanna,

I just want you to know that when I was a teenager I did some of the dumbest, most stupid things that you could not even imagine. Heck, I still do! Although I do try to keep it to a minimum. If you think you're a handful, you couldn't hold a candle to me back then Gal. I screwed up left and right every single day. I screwed up left and right and kept my parents hopping. Sometimes they would just sit back and have this "look of wonderment" on it, like "what the heck is she doing now?" You know, that "look."

Don't worry.

You're going to be ok Kid.


----------



## rhea (Dec 7, 2005)

First of all, big [[[ HUG! ]]] to you Leeana! I might not be as old as you (16) but I know how hard this time of life can be and how important acceptance is. I think admiting your mistake is the first step to take



You may have to work twice as hard as you did to regain trust, but I'm thinking it won't be nearly as hard as writing that post and admitting your mistake.

If you need someone just to talk to who's going through a similar stage of life, I've been told I'm a great listener



, feel free to PM or email me anytime.


----------



## tuffsmom (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Leanna,

I just wanted to let you know, that I think you are a wonderful girl, that will grow into yourself to be a wonderful woman, wife, & mother someday.

Being 17 is hard, my sisters are 17 & 18, and I get to hear all of their stories & dillemmas...and I do not envy them one bit!!!! We ALL do things that we regret...hindsight is 20/20.

I'm not going to say "I hope you have learned from this" and "You must work to regain trust", because it's useless. You will find your way in life, and look back at all of this and laugh. Life goes on...and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 7, 2005)

Leeana

I just want to tell you in the grand scheme of things... if this is the worst thing you have done or will do... you are doing just fine

There are much bigger issues and I am glad you had the guts to come back and admit your mistake.. many adults wouldnt have done that same thing

I hope you can come back and use the fourm to learn, not take it all so personally and not take it all as a direct hit.

As a mom I am proud of you for doing the right- for admitting a untruth saying your sorry and moving on- thing many adults could learn from you.. the other fourm is proving that as we speak


----------



## runamuk (Dec 7, 2005)

Lauralee said:


> Lyn
> I do not at all support the way you are handling this.  Shirley is absolutely right.  This is a child and public humiliation is NOT an adult way of handling an issue like this.
> 
> This makes me ashamed to be a part of this forum which has recently turned into a paranoid lynch mob.
> ...


I second this motion


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2005)

Leanna..

Thank you for your apology as I believe it came from your heart. I don't think

there is one of us that at one time or another has not done something we

sincerely regret as we got older.

Please stay on the forum, as we can all learn from each other. We have all made

mistakes in our lives. It's what we learn from them that's important.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 7, 2005)

Leanna,

Hey there little one... Yuck, got yourself in a big one huh? Glad you fessed up, thought something was off at the start, for the same spelling error clue someone else mentioned, and figured it would come out soon enough. Everyone wants approval.

It's normal, >Next time earn it, it feels lots better.

Hope you do hang out, maybe just soak all the information in for a bit, and do some serious thinking. My offer still stands, and always will. You will find those of us that are the most aggressive end up caring the most when you earn the trust and approval back.

Dealing with youngseters daily, I am used to the big whooper lies, and Applaud Lyn big time.









She went and did her homework, and figured it all out, and posted for the childs benifit! Those of you who beat her up on it, leave off a bit please. Your points were valid, but te lady was Really right, and it needed to be said.

I have had a few problem students, mentioned before, and the way we got it to stop was public barn embaressment with her mothers full approval and support.

(And these were big 'ole whopper lies as well... for example, I have a pony, Daisy, who is like riding your own pet rocket ship, you Have to have great seat control, as reins do a whole bunch of nothing for her. My one student who leases her ,does a great job, my problem student couldn't even get the mare to trot slowly... She ended up lessoning with my sister instructor, then told tales in school that she had been cantering bareback and jumping Daisy....)

These girls are 11 though, and one expects this of them. Enough said there I assume. Glad you came clean, ((((hugs))) and thoughts headed your way...

Whitney


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 7, 2005)

Leanna - It took great courage to admit that and tell the truth. I know you must feel relieved that its out in the open but also understand you must still feel awful inside too. Time will heal, if you feel you need a few days away from the forum that's ok, but please come back soon!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Dec 8, 2005)

See Leanna, We REALLY do care about you!!! and EVERYONE makes mistakes. Its not just you. its LIFE!! I am a firm beleive of ''forgive'' dont forget, but forgive! trying to earn exeptance by doing this, WHY? Its fake, so do you want to be exepted cause of a fake person? Anyways its over and I am so GLAD that you admited to it! You did the right thing! But, PLEASE be real!!!

Thanks,

And once again I commend you for admitting the truth, thats your first step!!!

Gage


----------



## sedeh (Dec 8, 2005)

Leeanna, I am glad that you came forward and fessed up. I'm hoping this will be a big lesson for you and that you'll continue to post on the forum but with honesty from now on. Not just with the Wolf thing either.....I suspect that some of your other tales of woe are also a bit exaggerated. So let's cut back on the drama and just be yourself......okay??

Lyn, I support you 100%. I'm glad you flushed this out in the open and I think that the lesson needed to be public to get the point accross.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi, Leeana --

You say you think it makes you a horrible person what you did, but I don't think it does at all and I would bet no one else does, either! It takes a big person to admit they did wrong. I understand why you did it, and I think everyone does really. It's really not that bad and admitting it and saying you are sorry, in my book, makes everything fine and okay! What you did wasn't mean or evil, just a mistake, and we all make those.

Don't quit posting or using this forum. It's just part of the reality that there are different opinions here. Try and open yourself up to some of them, and it helps you grow as a person and a horsewoman! Just a lot of knowledgable opinions to be had here, and a lot of ones that are way off, but that's just how it goes.

Good for you on coming forward and I'm happy you're a member here!

Jill


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 8, 2005)

I am very happy you spoke to Kay! And even though you say you aren't maturing, by admitting this it prooves you are!

Fran


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2005)

Dealing with youngseters daily, I am used to the big whooper lies, and Applaud Lyn big time. She went and did her homework, and figured it all out, and posted for the child's benefit! Those of you who beat her up on it, leave off a bit please. Your points were valid, but te lady was Really right, and it needed to be said

I second this big time.

PLEASE stop shooting the messenger.

Nobody likes it being pointed out that they have been fooled, but it was NOT Lyn that was doing the fooling.

Personally, I shall reserve judgement as this is not the first time I have received a magnificent apology from this person.

If you want my respect you shall have to earn it, my trust will take longer to reestablish, I'm afraid.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 8, 2005)

Leeanna

I am SO PROUD OF YOU!!! I knew when we talked on the phone you were almost ready to admit this but I knew you were also very scared and not quite ready. You know there are a lot of adults who wouldnt be as brave as you are and fess up to a mistake. Im just so happy that this is over and we can all move on with a clean slate!

We are going to have so much fun this spring going to horse shows and foaling out mares. I CANNOT wait for it to warm up!

Remember that im always here to talk to even if its not about horses. I had so much fun chatting with you.

this has just made my day


----------



## RainSong (Dec 8, 2005)

Leanna-

Growing up takes alot of time and experience. Trust me- I'm only just turned 24 (on the 6th), and well remember my teenage years. I was pretty messed up, and in ways both more mature and less mature than you appear to be





It's a sneaky process, this maturing and growing up. You don't always see it happening, but it does. This is just one more thing experience that will push it along, bit by bit.

Don't be in such a hurry for it- it'll come as it's needed. Just listen, learn, and be yourself. You've made a mistake, but by staying here and attempting to right this, you'll be doing yourself (and the forum members) a favor.

As always, I'm here if you need to talk. I'm not on any side of this, as I missed pretty much the entire thing. I do hope you'll try to have a go at sticking around- this forum is a good place.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Dealing with youngseters daily, I am used to the big whooper lies, and Applaud Lyn big time.Â  Â  She went and did her homework, and figured it all out, and posted for the child's benefit! Those of you who beat her up on it, leave off a bit please. Your points were valid, but te lady was Really right, and it needed to be said
> I second this big time.
> 
> PLEASE stop shooting the messenger.
> ...


I didn't see a single person thinking or saying this was an OK thing for this kid to do. Lyn was right, this time. It was WRONG to go off half cocked without being absolutely positive about the information first to which she readily admitted and you'll not convince me or anyone else who has a shred of respect for others to think otherwise. I just hope you all who agree with this type of tactic don't ever have to deal with or undo the damage someone may do to your reputation because they suspect a wrongdoing on your part. As a really tragic example, one of my brother's best friends was accused by his ex wife of molesting their child during a divorce settlement. It was judged to be a total falsehood but it destroyed his life, he lost his job and was a vertiable outcast until their daughter admitted her mother made her lie. Even then some refused to believe he was innocent. So before anyone starts flapping their jaws pause and think about it, if even for a moment.

I just can't seem to get that Harper Valley PTA song out of my head whenever I think of this thread.





Edited for the forum spelling police


----------



## kaykay (Dec 8, 2005)

can we please let this go and move on?? i promised leeann that this would be over and no more bickering and fighting.

Triggy i just want to say i know from previous posts you really dont agree with anything lyn does. I have never met either of you so im pretty impartial here. There is a long history between both of you. Maybe its time to let it go?? Or at least take it private so you and lyn can work it out?? Or maybe you can just agree to disagree with lyn and leave it at that?? Obviously you two are never going to see eye to eye and its time to just stop





Lets all be thankful for the blessings in our life and enjoy the season

Kay


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

Actually Kay you are quite mistaken. This had NOTHING to do with my relationship with Lyn one way or the other. No matter who would do this I would not just roll over and think this is an OK thing to do. I guess I'm just dissapointed to find out so many on this forum are more concerned with being right than doing right.


----------



## tagalong (Dec 8, 2005)

*Triggy*.... whether you approved of the tactics or not, *Lyn* knew all the facts before she posted - and knew the truth - that much is obvious even to me. When I first read the threads in question - I _knew_ *Leanna* was also Wolf - without having to see the IP addresses or anything else. It was obvious. The depth of the deception is rather sad - more than one thread and multiple posts... and youth or not, it was wrong. Pointing the finger at the wrong people is, well, POINTLESS. *Leanna* was very brave to admit what she did - and I salute her for that. On most forums assuming another identity and screen name and talking about yourself or to yourself will get you banned - but despite repeated blow-ups and other incidents, we all still try to help *Leanna*.



> I guess I'm just dissapointed to find out so many on this forum are more concerned with being right than doing right.


Thank you for appointing yourself as the moral and ethical police here... and summarily passing judgement on others.... but *that ^^^* is wrong. People were concerned with _doing the right thing _as well as _being right_.

Perhaps it could have been presented or handled a bit differently - but that is water under the bridge. And in the end, everything worked out, *Leanna* came forward and apologized... and what's done is done.

_Enough..._


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

Tagalong, sounds like you need to up your meds, the current dose is not working


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2005)

tagalong.....















Now, people can we PLEASE let this go?????


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

Well Fizz it SHOULD have been let go about 76 replies ago but that sure didn't stop anyone, now did it?


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Tagalong, sounds like you need to up your meds, the current dose is not working
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I sat on my hands till now...but I think you could have left out the personal attacks. I thought you were above those. If you don't agree with her, say so, but staging a personal attack like this was absolutely uncalled for.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

Just kidding but maybe a round of prozac should be piped in through some key boards here. Just repying to his/her/it's attack on me.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2005)

But still you will not let it lie down and die, will you?? Shirley I really think maybe it is you who should be trying the Prozac.


----------



## tagalong (Dec 8, 2005)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Just kidding but maybe a round of prozac should be piped in through some key boards here.Â  Just repying to his/her/it's attack on me.
> 516011[/snapback]
> ​


What attack?? I replied to your post with my opinion and comments. That is how a message board works. There was not an attack. Trust me - _an attack would be obvious _- and no one would be in any doubt as to my intentions. But - I do not do that...

Pathetic, cheap shots are inappropriate from someone who often expresses disgust with how _others_ have posted and what _they_ have said.

*[SIZE=14pt]ENOUGH...[/SIZE]*


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 8, 2005)

Since you know how a message board works then you must also be able to grasp that is it about opinions--and not just YOURS. Mine is no less important that anyone elses whether I agree with them or not. So get off your morale high horse with me and everyone else you spout your venom on.

And yes I am dissapointed in many of you and that's my RIGHT whether you like it or not.


----------



## Marty (Dec 8, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]OK everybody, time to sing along!!!!!1[/SIZE]

Dashing though the snow

in a one horse open sleigh

or the fields we go

laughing all the way......

come on now, I don't hear you!!!!!!!!!

one more time:

Dashing through the snow

in a one horse open sleigh

or the fields we go

laughing all the way.....

that was so much better

now, deep breaths and let the chorus ring out!

JINGLE BELLS

JINGLE BELLS

JINGLE ALL THE WAY

OH WHAT FUN IT IS TO RIDE IN A

ONE

HORSE

OOOOOOOO

PEN

(big finish now)

SSSSSSLLLLLLLEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Dang, we are GOOD!!!!!


----------



## tagalong (Dec 8, 2005)

> Mine is no less important that anyone elses whether I agree with them or not. So get off your morale high horse with me and everyone else you spout your venom on.


I NEVER said YOUR opinion was not important. All opinions on a board matter. I have never said otherwise. And I merely commented on your post - as that IS truly how a message board works. I am not on a moral high horse... I am not the one spouting venom... and I will not continue this nonsense....

[SIZE=21pt]*ENOUGH.*[/SIZE]


----------

